
TrackLater: Track programming work hours after-the-fact with a timeline view - based2
https://github.com/Eerovil/TrackLater
======
welder
Very cool, I've wanted to do something like this for a while whenever I forget
to install my time tracking editor plugin on a new machine. In the past, I've
also used Google Search History to see when I started/stopped doing some task.

